

Consoles Are A Dying Market - Golddisk
http://thesurge.net/consoles-are-a-dying-market/

======
Arelius
This is simply false the PS4 is at 6 million consoles sold in under 4
months[1]. While the PS3 had sold less than that in 7 months[2]. While I'm not
going to double check all the numbers, the PS4 is supposed to be the fastest
selling console to date.

And it's just entirely bullshit to try to compare total consoles of all types
sold in a particular months, considering so many variables.

[1]
[http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/177788-ps4-hits-6-million-...](http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/177788-ps4-hits-6-million-
consoles-sold-13-7-million-games-xbox-one-still-only-around-4-million)

[2]
[http://www.videogamer.com/news/worldwide_ps3_sales_only_4_28...](http://www.videogamer.com/news/worldwide_ps3_sales_only_4_28_million.html)

~~~
TheSurge
Hey Golddisk, thanks for sharing our content!

Arelius - I looked into the numbers and it appears you might actually be
correct. This was a shared information pool between a couple of news sites and
it looks like we all may have reported incorrectly. I would have to look
deeper but I'm not not sure which way the facts point right now.

If anything, it might be that overall, this generation's sales is at least
matching last gen.

------
TheSurge
We looked into it and your comment is true Arelius... Check out our new post
correcting our old one:

[http://thesurge.net/contrary-to-our-recent-post-it-
appears-c...](http://thesurge.net/contrary-to-our-recent-post-it-appears-
consoles-are-very-much-alive/)

